

Learn How To Strip Crimp + Test Network Cable - jjkmk
http://www.sultansolutions.com/make-an-ethernet-cable/
Made a tutorial that will teach you to make your own patch cables (a few people asked me how to make them).<p>Let me know what you guys think, and if I missed anything.
======
jjkmk
First submission to hacker news, let me know what you guys think :)

